# Cork background



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Any1 know where you can get cheap but good cork background sheets? just got a 4'x3'x2' that i want to fully cork the inside walls, cheapest ive found so far for a 90cmx60cm tile was £47.
Cheers,
Squirl


----------



## Hull royal python (Jan 20, 2010)

would it not be cheeper and more fun to buy the big strips of cork bark at like £10 a kg and make your own??
or go down the fake rock background and incorperate cork bark??
if i here of any thing ill get in touch..


----------



## GT4788 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hull royal python said:


> would it not be cheeper and more fun to buy the big strips of cork bark at like £10 a kg and make your own??
> or go down the fake rock background and incorperate cork bark??
> if i here of any thing ill get in touch..


Where do you get the strips from?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Try putting a wanted ad in classifieds. I've got a few big bits of corkbark that way. I use big bits for turtle basking areas, and I couldn't find anything in rep shops cheaper than £50 that was big enough either!


----------



## reptilekeeping (May 19, 2009)

squirl said:


> Any1 know where you can get cheap but good cork background sheets? just got a 4'x3'x2' that i want to fully cork the inside walls, cheapest ive found so far for a 90cmx60cm tile was £47.
> Cheers,
> Squirl


We stock sheets of cork that are 90x60cm

Our price is £35.99 and we offer free delivery on any order above £20.00

Click the picture of cork to view.



Paul Dvais
Reptilekeeping


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

reptilekeeping said:


> We stock sheets of cork that are 90x60cm
> 
> Our price is £35.99 and we offer free delivery on any order above £20.00
> 
> ...



How thick are they please?


----------



## Hull royal python (Jan 20, 2010)

GT4788 said:


> Where do you get the strips from?


most rep shops sell them, im in hull and they have it in hull pets and gardens, the lady who owns the shop is a member on here ''hull reptile lover'' [i think its her]
as i said its around £9-£10 per kg and it weighs next to nothing but it is not flat like the tiles but with a bit of creativity you could easy make a sweet background out of it..
Hope this helps


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

I would buy the rock style aquarium stuff but i prefare the look of the cork, Plus i wana take my time and have a nice display look for some mangrove snakes.



reptilekeeping said:


> We stock sheets of cork that are 90x60cm
> 
> Our price is £35.99 and we offer free delivery on any order above £20.00
> 
> ...


Thats exactly what im after! its partly because i was at Chester zoo the other day and most of their enclosures have it and it looked good and partly because im setting it up for Boiga dendrophila and i think the cork will handle humidity better than the wood.
How thick are they(i know it has already been asked) and also are they rough or fairly smooth in texture.
Id need 4 in total for one viv, so id have to do it in over a period (im a student bum you see :whistling2
Cheers,
Squirl


----------



## reptilekeeping (May 19, 2009)

squirl said:


> How thick are they(i know it has already been asked) and also are they rough or fairly smooth in texture.Cheers,
> Squirl


Hi Squirl & Anythingwithashell

The cork is approx 2.5cm thick, 

There are several different kinds

Dark, Desert, Natural & Rough.

They are all smooth ish apart from the ROUGH, which is obviously as it sounds. if you click the image you will see the different designs.



Regards
Paul Davis


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

reptilekeeping said:


> Hi Squirl & Anythingwithashell
> 
> The cork is approx 2.5cm thick,
> 
> ...


Fantastic, thank you. They could be very useful. Good sizes for a good price. Bookmarked


----------



## Darren.rl (Oct 2, 2008)

*cork*

Hi this maybe helpfull haven't purchased anything thou only found this recently, its even sold in rolls....
Siesta Cork Tiles


----------

